# Wie schnell fahren eure Angelboote?



## t-rex600 (4. August 2017)

Hi Leute,
mein Boot ist das Dreamline 430 und hat ein ca. Gesamt-Gewicht von, schätze 450-500 KG.
Komplett beladen mit Bugmotor, drei Batterien, zwei Stühlen, Holzboden und sämtliches Täckel.
Als Motor habe ich einen Honda bf 9,9 PS 4 Takt und komme damit auf 12 Km/h.
War etwas überrascht, denn ich dachte komme an die 20 Km/h, aber ist in Summe alles wohl zu schwer!
Gruß Stefan


----------



## allegoric (4. August 2017)

*AW: Wie schnell fahren eure Angelboote?*

4,10m, Alu, beladen 250 kg: Suzuki 4 Takt 20 PS Pinne-> 36 km/h macht Fun . Einfach mal nach "Kimple" googeln, hab etliche Vids online. 5-6 km/h mit E-Motor, gerudert 4km/h


----------



## jkc (4. August 2017)

*AW: Wie schnell fahren eure Angelboote?*

3,5 - 4,5 kmh - 4,5m Aluboot mit Ruderantrieb.:q


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. August 2017)

*AW: Wie schnell fahren eure Angelboote?*

Damit kommste nie ins gleiten, also Rumpfgeschwindigkeit:
Quadratwurzel der Länge der Wasserlinie mal 4,5 ergibt Rumpfgeschwindigkeit in km/h

Bei 4,26 m Länge werdens so um 3,50 - 3,80 in Wasserlinie sein.

Nehmen wir also 3,70m an:
Wurzel ca. 1,92 mal 4,5 wären so ca, 8,7 km/h

Wenn Du 12km/h schaffst, bezahlst Du, weil Du nicht ins Gleiten kommst, diese letzten 4 km/h mit richtig Sprit. Heck sackt weg, unwirtschaftlicher Fahrzustand.

9 - 10 km/h wären da wohl optimal zum fahren.

Man darf 30 PS wohl ranhängen, so 20 wirste wohl zum gleiten mindestens brauchen, würd ich schätzen ...


----------



## Frank aus Lev (4. August 2017)

*AW: Wie schnell fahren eure Angelboote?*

Man Thomas, kannst du aber Kopfrechnen. [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji106] [emoji106] 

Gesendet von meinem F8331 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. August 2017)

*AW: Wie schnell fahren eure Angelboote?*

;-))))))


----------



## Bulettenbär (4. August 2017)

*AW: Wie schnell fahren eure Angelboote?*

12er Porta-Bote Faltboot (3,6m, vielleicht 50 kg mit Rutenhalter) mit 2,5 PS Suzuki 4 Takt (12,5kg): 1 Person maximal 12,5 km/h, 2 Personen maximal 8,5 km/h, Standgas ca 3,5 km/h. Mit 8 PS Yamaha 2 Takt (28 kg plus Tank)1 Person maximal 30 km/h(da wackelt das Faltboot aber wie verrückt, entspannte Fahrt bis ca. 23 m/h), 2 Personen maximal 22 km/h. Standgas runter bis fast auf 2 km/h


----------



## t-rex600 (4. August 2017)

*AW: Wie schnell fahren eure Angelboote?*

das was Thomas sagt, passt zu 100%!
Genau so ist das bei mir, 9-10 Km/h ist perfekt, darüber nicht mehr Wirtschaftlich.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. August 2017)

*AW: Wie schnell fahren eure Angelboote?*

Kopfrechnen ;-))


----------



## Riesenangler (5. August 2017)

*AW: Wie schnell fahren eure Angelboote?*

Ungefähr 15 KM/H.


----------



## climber (5. August 2017)

*AW: Wie schnell fahren eure Angelboote?*

Moin,

60-65 km/h mit einer PH 605. (grins)


----------



## Don-Machmut (5. August 2017)

*AW: Wie schnell fahren eure Angelboote?*

Konsole 5,15m lang.... zu zweit an Bord 62 Km/h :vik:

Mein zweit Hobel 4,70m ...20ps zu zweit 30 Km/h  #6


----------



## Eisbär14 (5. August 2017)

*AW: Wie schnell fahren eure Angelboote?*

Crescent 405 mit 10 Ps  17 Knoten =31,5 km/h  ,mit zwei Leuten sind es nur noch 13 Kn = 24 km/h und das ganze ist noch abhängig von Wind und Welle


----------



## Tommi-Engel (5. August 2017)

*AW: Wie schnell fahren eure Angelboote?*

Tracker/Nitro ca. 5,70 m mit 110 PS
Geschwindigkeit ca 70 kmh


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. August 2017)

*AW: Wie schnell fahren eure Angelboote?*


Alles Weicheier hier - noch keiner über 100 kmh, geschweige denn 100 knts...


----------



## Eisbär14 (5. August 2017)

*AW: Wie schnell fahren eure Angelboote?*

@Thomas
Würde gehen ,aber du kommst ja nicht zum Rudern


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. August 2017)

*AW: Wie schnell fahren eure Angelboote?*

meine zusätzliche (Antriebs)Kraft würde wohl durch das zusätzliche Gewicht konterkariert.

Aber nur mal so - die hier genannten 60 - 70 km/h sind schon ganz schön flott, wenn das einer noch nicht mitgemacht hat..

Ich durfte mal auf nem Racer mitfahren, da war die Höchstgeschwindigkeit im Bereich 100 knts gestoppt (knapp drunter, wäre zu viel Welle gewesen für richtig schnell, hats geheissen, und ich hab da schon mir fast in die Büx......)...

Wer ein gesundes Rückgrat hat, kommt damit dann jedenfalls schnell zum Fisch (und genügend Kohle für Sprit)..


----------



## climber (5. August 2017)

*AW: Wie schnell fahren eure Angelboote?*

Ist auch wirklich flott und meine Quicky nimmt dann 1,3L pro Kilometer.


----------



## rippi (5. August 2017)

*AW: Wie schnell fahren eure Angelboote?*

Ich fahre Kajak und komme damit auf ungefähr 60 km/h.


----------



## maxum (5. August 2017)

*AW: Wie schnell fahren eure Angelboote?*

Hallo,

Schlauchboot 4,60mx2,08m Alu Hypalon Gewicht mit 2 Personen 

gesamt 380-400kg 40PS mit Pinne  50Km/h allerdings noch

falscher Propeller da zu wenig Drehzahl,fehlen noch 500U/min.


----------



## NomBre (5. August 2017)

*AW: Wie schnell fahren eure Angelboote?*

Kajak fahren und 60 kmh? Das will ich sehen! Also mit meinem Tarpon 120 mal Vollgas mit Muskelkraft schätze ich so 10-12 kmh?! So rein aus dem Bauch heraus geschätzt.


----------



## silberhai (5. August 2017)

*AW: Wie schnell fahren eure Angelboote?*

Mit meiner Hunter (technostrat, catcher 4,80)+suzuki 25 ps / 2Takt mit 2 Personen und normalen spinntackle. 

Laut GPS 52kmh.


----------



## gründler (5. August 2017)

*AW: Wie schnell fahren eure Angelboote?*



rippi schrieb:


> Ich fahre Kajak und komme damit auf ungefähr 60 km/h.



Freier Fall im Wasserfall oder wie? ^^ 


#h


----------



## Skorpio (5. August 2017)

*AW: Wie schnell fahren eure Angelboote?*

85 km/h mit Lund Impact 1875 / Mercury 150 PS 

MfG


----------



## DJT (6. August 2017)

*AW: Wie schnell fahren eure Angelboote?*

Verus 430 Premium / 9.8 PS Tohatsu


1 Person 20 km/h


2 Personen 16 km/h


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. August 2017)

*AW: Wie schnell fahren eure Angelboote?*

Da biste definitiv mit 2 Personen nicht im Gleiten, sondern im teuer Sprit verbrennen ;-)))


----------



## Drillsucht69 (6. August 2017)

*AW: Wie schnell fahren eure Angelboote?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Alles Weicheier hier - noch keiner über 100 kmh, geschweige denn 100 knts...



Doch ich !!!
Auf der Autobahn zum Angeln ...

#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. August 2017)

*AW: Wie schnell fahren eure Angelboote?*

Auf der Autobahn mit Bootsanhänger 100 knts? 

RESCHPEKT!!!
:q:q:q


----------



## Steph75 (6. August 2017)

*AW: Wie schnell fahren eure Angelboote?*

Aluboot 4m lang, 1,76 m breit. Gewicht mit Motor, Ausbau, Batterien, e-Motor und Stühlen ca 260 kg. Motor 25 ps Yamaha 4-Takt. Geschwindigkeit mit 1 Person 47 km/h, zu zweit 41 km/h, lt GPS echolot


----------



## 50er-Jäger (7. August 2017)

*AW: Wie schnell fahren eure Angelboote?*

17 Fuß Kaasboll mit Emotor zwei großen Batterien und Ausbau als Vertikalvariante. 70er Suzi am Ende dran, Angelkram für zwei Personen, Anker usw.

53km/h, wobei ich das Trimmen noch etwas üben muss|rolleyes


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. August 2017)

*AW: Wie schnell fahren eure Angelboote?*

Mit richtigem Trimm holste nochmal gut ein paar km/ raus - geht aber meist auf Kosten Komfort/härteres Einsetzen...


----------



## Carpdr (7. August 2017)

*AW: Wie schnell fahren eure Angelboote?*

Mit meiner Terhi 440 und 8 PS komme ich auf sagenhafte pfeilschnelle 11 km. mit Rückenwind manchmal 11,5 km :vik::q

 Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Kuddel1968 (7. August 2017)

*AW: Wie schnell fahren eure Angelboote?*

Hmmmm, ging die Frage eigentlich um höher, schneller weiter, oder um wie überhaupt ich zum Fisch komme? Weill wenn höher, schneller, weiter, möchte ich bitte der letzte sein:
 - Bellyboot, Hart VI Defender - 2 BS (Beinstärken) ca. pffft - egal wie schnell
 - 1 Ally Faltkanadier mit Stechpaddel; wenn ich Bock habe hänge ich meinen kleinen E-Motor ran...


----------



## Paintpower (7. August 2017)

*AW: Wie schnell fahren eure Angelboote?*

Terhi SeaFun C mit original 15ps 4t Aussenborder von Mercury und 3 Personen samt Angelsachsen gute 28kmh bei Rückenwind auch mal 30kmh, da mir im Winter langweilig gewesen ist und ich Motoren baue für langstreckenrennen habe ich mich mal ran gemacht übern Winter. Jetzt sind es 46 kmh allerdings zu Lasten der anfangselastizität. Das wird jetzt noch behoben mit anderen Steuerzeiten und neues vergasersetting sowie einer anderen Schraube. Allerdings sinkt dann auch wieder die entgeschwiendigkeit..

Und wenn jetzt jemand wissen möchte warum ich nicht gleich ein größeren Motor nehme und einen Führerschein mache.
Den Führerschein habe ich, aber für mich passt jetzt die Kombination , und ich habe verdammt viel Spaß Motoren zu verbessern und daran zu schrauben


----------



## 50er-Jäger (7. August 2017)

*AW: Wie schnell fahren eure Angelboote?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Mit richtigem Trimm holste nochmal gut ein paar km/ raus - geht aber meist auf Kosten Komfort/härteres Einsetzen...



Die kurzen Momente wo ich mal mitm Trimm rum gespielt habe merkt man es, das Boot wird "nervöser" wo es vorher ungetrimmt wie ein Strich lief...


----------



## Dachfeger (7. August 2017)

*AW: Wie schnell fahren eure Angelboote?*



Paintpower schrieb:


> Terhi SeaFun C mit original 15ps 4t Aussenborder von Mercury und 3 Personen samt Angelsachsen gute 28kmh bei Rückenwind auch mal 30kmh



Schmeiss die Angelsachsen raus. dann könnten es über 50kmH werden|rolleyes


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (8. August 2017)

*AW: Wie schnell fahren eure Angelboote?*

Kaasboll 19 mit 80PS, läuft je nach Wind und Strömung bis zu 30knts. Mit 2 Erwachsenen und 2 Kindern und Gerödel immer noch 27 Knötchen


----------



## t-rex600 (9. August 2017)

*AW: Wie schnell fahren eure Angelboote?*

schon einige von euch recht flott unterwegs!#6
Gesamtbetrachtet, für den eigentlichen Zweck, das angeln vom Angelboot würden ca. 20-25 PS gut reichen.
Jedenfalls bin ich im Moment mit meinen 10 PS und nur 12 K/mh doch etwas dürftig unterwegs.
Einige hier sind erstaunlicherweise auch mit einem kleinen Motor recht flott, da sieht man doch was das Bootsgewicht ausmachen kann.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. August 2017)

*AW: Wie schnell fahren eure Angelboote?*



t-rex600 schrieb:


> Einige hier sind erstaunlicherweise auch mit einem kleinen Motor recht flott, da sieht man doch was das Bootsgewicht ausmachen kann.


und die Rumpfform (Gleiter oder Verdränger)...


----------



## gründler (9. August 2017)

*AW: Wie schnell fahren eure Angelboote?*

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rumpfgeschwindigkeit

|wavey:


----------



## 50er-Jäger (9. August 2017)

*AW: Wie schnell fahren eure Angelboote?*



t-rex600 schrieb:


> schon einige von euch recht flott unterwegs!#6
> Gesamtbetrachtet, für den eigentlichen Zweck, das angeln vom Angelboot würden ca. 20-25 PS gut reichen.
> Jedenfalls bin ich im Moment mit meinen 10 PS und nur 12 K/mh doch etwas dürftig unterwegs.
> Einige hier sind erstaunlicherweise auch mit einem kleinen Motor recht flott, da sieht man doch was das Bootsgewicht ausmachen kann.



Mehr geht immer....
Wichtig ist der Kompromiss zwischen anständigen Fahren, gute Gerschwindigkeit, dem Gewässer angepasst, um die Stellen zu erreichen ohne einen halben tag zu verplämpern.
Und das wichtigste, reserven zu haben, bei plötzlich aufziehenden Unwetter(mir ganz wichtig gewesen auf der Müritz, oder demnächst auch Ostsee und Bodden)


----------



## MadHatter (9. August 2017)

*AW: Wie schnell fahren eure Angelboote?*

Peerenboom 6,5m Stahlbomber ca 2,3-3t, 30 PS Yamaha ->12kmh


----------



## yacaré (9. August 2017)

*AW: Wie schnell fahren eure Angelboote?*

Mein 5 m GOMAR-Aluboot, 50er Tohatsu, Leergewicht ca. 500 kg (jaja, der Runpf ist aus 4 mm, das Deck aus 5 mm Alu geschweißt) 2-3  Personen, Ausrüstung (Batterie, Tank, Anker etc.) etwas Spinn-Gerödel, runde 50 km/h.
Tatsache ist, nach meiner Erfahrung, 25-30 PS und ein leichteres Boot reichen in den meisten Fällen, selbst für die küstennahe Angelei in der Ostsee, locker aus...
Mehr geht natürlich immer ;-) - ob es Sinn macht, muss jeder selbst beurteilen... Mehr PS -> größeres Boot -> mehr Masse -> mehr Spritverbrauch beim Fahren und Ziehen, ggf. stärkeres Zugfahrzeug... Bei mir kommt ein Angelkayak (13', PS >1, ca. 4-5 kmh Marschgeschwindigkeit) immer öfter zum Einsatz... ;-)


----------



## Naish82 (9. August 2017)

*AW: Wie schnell fahren eure Angelboote?*



50er-Jäger schrieb:


> ....
> Und das wichtigste, reserven zu haben, bei plötzlich aufziehenden Unwetter(mir ganz wichtig gewesen auf der Müritz, oder demnächst auch Ostsee und Bodden)



Ganz wichtiger Punkt! 
Selbst schon erlebt, mit nem Kumpel relativ Ufernah Kieler Aussenförde...
Schönes Wetter auf Dorschjagt, kurzfristiger Wetterumschwung. 
Da waren wir schon gut bedient dass er 70Ps an der 5m QuickSilver Fish hatte um sicher in Wellen manövrieren zu können. Raus kommt man immer, auch mit 5 oder 10 ps...

Aber man muss auch an den Rückweg denken wenn sich Bedingungen mal ändern...


----------



## yacaré (9. August 2017)

*AW: Wie schnell fahren eure Angelboote?*

Bei fetter Welle ist es eigentlich schon egal, ob Du 50 oder 150 hinten dran hast... Gleiten kannst dann eh nicht... Da ist ein seetüchtiger Rumpf wichtiger. Und die fette Welle kommt nicht aus heiterem Himmel... wer bis dahin nicht im sicheren Hafen ist... hat zu lange gewartet oder war zu weit draußen...


----------



## Tärna (9. August 2017)

*AW: Wie schnell fahren eure Angelboote?*

Buster L mit 50PS Suzuki  Laut GPS 53 Kmh


----------



## climber (9. August 2017)

*AW: Wie schnell fahren eure Angelboote?*



yacaré schrieb:


> Bei fetter Welle ist es eigentlich schon egal, ob Du 50 oder 150 hinten dran hast... Gleiten kannst dann eh nicht... Da ist ein seetüchtiger Rumpf wichtiger. Und die fette Welle kommt nicht aus heiterem Himmel... wer bis dahin nicht im sicheren Hafen ist... hat zu lange gewartet oder war zu weit draußen...



Es geht in dem Fall auch nicht ums Gleiten, sondern dass der Motor nicht am Anschlag ist. Mal kurz Beschleunigen ist dann nicht mehr.
Wir angeln überwiegend 20-30km vor der Küste und dann spielt dass schon mal eine Rolle, in Küstennähe sieht das sicher anders aus.


----------



## schwedenklausi (9. August 2017)

*AW: Wie schnell fahren eure Angelboote?*

Zur Not nimmt Doris ein Paddel in die Hand !

schwedenklausi


----------



## climber (9. August 2017)

*AW: Wie schnell fahren eure Angelboote?*

Dann brauch ich aber bei meiner Bordwand ein verdammt langes Padel, grins.


----------



## Naish82 (9. August 2017)

*AW: Wie schnell fahren eure Angelboote?*



yacaré schrieb:


> Bei fetter Welle ist es eigentlich schon egal, ob Du 50 oder 150 hinten dran hast... Gleiten kannst dann eh nicht... Da ist ein seetüchtiger Rumpf wichtiger. Und die fette Welle kommt nicht aus heiterem Himmel... wer bis dahin nicht im sicheren Hafen ist... hat zu lange gewartet oder war zu weit draußen...



Wie climber schon schrieb, es geht um die Reserven. 
Von Gleiten war keine Rede. Und fett muss die Welle auch nicht sein, (was auch immer für dich "fett" ist) aber in unseren typischen Ostseeküsten Gebieten sind sie gerne spitz, steil und chaotisch.

Und um da einigermaßen trocken zu bleiben benötigt man eben auch in verdrängerfahrt die entsprechenden kraftreserven um spontan auch nochmal den arsch nochmal rumzureißen...

Und dass eben auch mal bei Rauherem Wetter. Und das Wetter schlägt hier im Norden schnell mal um, dass hat nichts mit "zu lange draußen bleiben" zu tun...

Gruß


----------



## t-dieter26 (9. August 2017)

*AW: Wie schnell fahren eure Angelboote?*

Hai
Honwave T40 mit Suzuki DF15 allein + Gerödel ~ 30-35 kmh max. bei Glattwasser und etwas Rückenwind. Hängt aber extrem von den Bedingungen ab . 
Mit Tuna Frenzy in Sicht ein paar Km schneller :vik: .
Mit 2 wohlgenährten Mitfahrern wirds ein lahmer Schwerlastkahn . |uhoh:
Gruß Dieter


----------



## thanatos (10. August 2017)

*AW: Wie schnell fahren eure Angelboote?*

je nach Wind und Muckifitnes 3- 6 KmH


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (10. August 2017)

*AW: Wie schnell fahren eure Angelboote?*



50er-Jäger schrieb:


> Mehr geht immer....
> Wichtig ist der Kompromiss zwischen anständigen Fahren, gute Gerschwindigkeit, dem Gewässer angepasst, um die Stellen zu erreichen ohne einen halben tag zu verplämpern.
> Und das wichtigste, reserven zu haben, bei plötzlich aufziehenden Unwetter(mir ganz wichtig gewesen auf der Müritz, oder demnächst auch Ostsee und Bodden)



Aussenborder laufen bei 3000-3500 Umdrehungen noch sehr wirtschaftlich, darüber steigt der Verbrauch exponenziell an. Mir war es auch noch wichtig, dass das Boot bei 3-3,5k Umdrehungen gut gleitet.  Ich wollte nicht ständig annähernd Vollgas fahren müssen, um ins Gleiten zu kommen. Bei ca. 3,5k Umdrehungen fahre ich so um die 17 knoten, das ist eine ganz angenehme Marschgeschwindigkeit. Dabei verbraucht mein 80er Suzi unter 9l/h.


----------



## 50er-Jäger (10. August 2017)

*AW: Wie schnell fahren eure Angelboote?*



Raubfisch-Fan schrieb:


> Aussenborder laufen bei 3000-3500 Umdrehungen noch sehr wirtschaftlich, darüber steigt der Verbrauch exponenziell an. Mir war es auch noch wichtig, dass das Boot bei 3-3,5k Umdrehungen gut gleitet.  Ich wollte nicht ständig annähernd Vollgas fahren müssen, um ins Gleiten zu kommen. Bei ca. 3,5k Umdrehungen fahre ich so um die 17 knoten, das ist eine ganz angenehme Marschgeschwindigkeit. Dabei verbraucht mein 80er Suzi unter 9l/h.



Jo bei 30-32kmh fährt es sich am besten bei mir, dann liege ich bei den knappen 3500 Umdrehungen...#6


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (10. August 2017)

*AW: Wie schnell fahren eure Angelboote?*

Jau, dem interessierten Leser zur Info: diese Seite zeigt, was Aussenborder bei unterschiedlichen Drehzahlen verbrauchen: 

http://www.boat-fuel-economy.com/deutsch

Mein Suzi kann bei Vollgas (=ca. 5.5k Umdrehungen) den 25 Liter Tank in gut einer Stunde leer ziehen, wie gesagt bei 3.5k Umdrehungen unter 9l, da kann ich 2 1/2 Std mit dem Tank fahren, ohne umswitchen zu müssen. Für meinen Motor passt es ziemlich gut, was die dort zeigen.


----------



## zokker (12. August 2017)

*AW: Wie schnell fahren eure Angelboote?*

Mit E-Antrieb kann es auch ganz schön ab gehen.https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b0Vb9zqgeFM


----------



## fischbär (12. August 2017)

*AW: Wie schnell fahren eure Angelboote?*

Suzumar Rib 360 und Evinrude 15 PS 38 km/h alleine und ohne großes Gepäck bei 5600 rpm.


----------



## Baitmaker (14. August 2017)

*AW: Wie schnell fahren eure Angelboote?*

Leider sind bei uns Verbrenner nicht zugelassen und mit E-Motoren ist es ein Krampf.

 Im E-Motor Bereich geht das richtig ins Geld, wenn man schneller von A nach B kommen möchte.

 Für die Kosten der Energiequelle kaufen sich andere ein Boot :c


----------



## andreas999 (15. August 2017)

*AW: Wie schnell fahren eure Angelboote?*

Whaly 435 mit 30PS 4 Takter 54 km/h.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## t-rex600 (18. August 2017)

*AW: Wie schnell fahren eure Angelboote?*

30ps und 54 km/h...nicht schlecht der Specht!


----------



## andreas999 (18. August 2017)

*AW: Wie schnell fahren eure Angelboote?*

Ja das ist ein PE Boot und wiegt nur 170 kg.
 Hier ist ein Link wo einer 52 Km/h damit fährt

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zFgu9K7tWBM&t=181s

 Gruß Andreas


----------



## batron (18. August 2017)

*AW: Wie schnell fahren eure Angelboote?*

Aluboot 5,10m x 2,20m +  Suzuki DF90. Mit allem Geraffel schaffe ich bei Stillwasser ohne Wind 53 Km/h. Schraube hat zwei Treffer.

LG
Tilo


----------



## hecht7 (6. September 2017)

*AW: Wie schnell fahren eure Angelboote?*

Marcraft Pikemaster 4.40 x 2.00m mit Mercury 60ps efi CT mit Bugmotor,3Batterien un dem ganzen anderen Gerödel 56 km/h.


----------



## cohosalmon (7. September 2017)

*AW: Wie schnell fahren eure Angelboote?*

5.8m Gfk Kajuetboot, 115PS, 55 km/h


----------



## -iguana (7. September 2017)

*AW: Wie schnell fahren eure Angelboote?*

4,20m x 1,85m Flachkiel, 40PS Yamaha 2 Takt 49km/h alleine


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (7. September 2017)

*AW: Wie schnell fahren eure Angelboote?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> und die Rumpfform (Gleiter oder Verdränger)...


nehmt 3 kieler wenn die das luftpolster unter dem boot haben fliegste.....


----------



## fischbär (7. September 2017)

*AW: Wie schnell fahren eure Angelboote?*

Ist gar nicht soo wichtig. Meist ist es eher der Pitch der Schraube, der irgendwann limitiert.


----------



## Krüger82 (7. September 2017)

*AW: Wie schnell fahren eure Angelboote?*

Quicksilver 470 cabin mit 50 PS und zwei mann 45 km/h


----------



## Klapps kallikay (12. September 2017)

*AW: Wie schnell fahren eure Angelboote?*

Raneri 20 Fuss,150 PS Honda,knapp 70 km/h laut GPS


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. September 2017)

*AW: Wie schnell fahren eure Angelboote?*

das  ist schon mal fix ;-)


----------



## fischbär (13. September 2017)

*AW: Wie schnell fahren eure Angelboote?*

Stimmt. Aber schon krass dass man für die doppelte Geschwindigkeit die zehnfache Leistung investieren muß!


----------



## Schl@chter (21. September 2017)

*AW: Wie schnell fahren eure Angelboote?*

Hellwig 4,60m ,60 PS etwa 48-50 kmh


----------



## Angelbube (22. September 2017)

*AW: Wie schnell fahren eure Angelboote?*

Crescent 465 Standard mit Honda BF30 LHGU--> 42km/h wenn ich alleine fahre.


----------



## bootszander (22. September 2017)

*AW: Wie schnell fahren eure Angelboote?*

Aluboot 450m, 35 PS, 4 T. Kmh.? 
Kommt gut ins gleiten wenn nur das wellenschlagen nicht währe. 
Gruß und petri


----------



## bootszander (22. September 2017)

*AW: Wie schnell fahren eure Angelboote?*

Aluboot 4,50m, 35 PS, 4 T. Kmh.? 
Kommt gut ins gleiten wenn nur das wellenschlagen nicht währe. 
Gruß und petri


----------



## titi2 (22. September 2017)

*AW: Wie schnell fahren eure Angelboote?*

Boot: Schlauchboot Zodiac Cadet 340
Motor: Tohatsu MFS 9.8 A3 (viertakter)
Allein etwa 32 kmh zu zweit 29 kmh.
Auch bei größeren Wellen nie unter 25 kmh, wenn man es denn aushält  .


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. September 2017)

*AW: Wie schnell fahren eure Angelboote?*

hatten wir die 100 km/h eigentlich schon?


----------



## zokker (22. September 2017)

*AW: Wie schnell fahren eure Angelboote?*

Braucht noch einer ein schnelles Futterboot?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=1&v=jirDGL6vL1A


----------



## maxum (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wie schnell fahren eure Angelboote?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> hatten wir die 100 km/h eigentlich schon?



Hallo,

zählen ehemalige Boote denn noch ?


----------



## maxum (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wie schnell fahren eure Angelboote?*

Hallo,

na gut wenn keiner Nein sagt dann mach ich mal .

21erMaxum 225PS Mercury BlackMax V6 Zweitakter.

Propeller 21er Laser2 Spritverbrauch ja#q aber wir waren eben 

jung.War wie ein Ritt auf einer Kanonenkugel zumindest ab 90km/h.







Angeln war aber immer doof, der beste Platz war entweder vorne auf der

Spitze stehend oder man stand hinten auf den Sitzpolstern.


----------



## trawar (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wie schnell fahren eure Angelboote?*

Ich habe ein 3,2m Schlauchboot mit Aufblasbaremkiel und Aluboden.
Hintendran hängt ein Johnson 6PS 2Zylinder von Baujahr '75.
Alleine komme ich auf 21km/h zu zweit habe ich es noch nicht getestet.
Habe mir aber schon für den Motor Hydrofoils bestellt mal sehen was sich in der Beschleunigung ändern wird.


----------



## climber (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wie schnell fahren eure Angelboote?*

Reden wir hier von Angelbooten?
Theoretisch kann ich aus jedem Boot eine Angel werfen.


----------



## maxum (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wie schnell fahren eure Angelboote?*

Hallo,

ja daran dachte ich auch aber ich glaube hier sind bestimmt zu 

über 90% normale Boote auf denen geangelt wird gezeigt.

Wenn das nicht gewünscht ist dann kommunizieren ich würde 

die Bilder wieder löschen wenn gewünscht. Anderseits sind Bilder 

wie ich finde immer interessanter,heißt ja auch ein Bild sagt mehr

als 1000 Worte. 

@trawar die Foils bringen dich eher oder überhaupt in gleiten

wenn Du damit Probleme hast,obenrum kosten Sie aber Speed.

Wenn Du gut ins gleiten kommst lasse besser weg.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wie schnell fahren eure Angelboote?*



maxum schrieb:


> @trawar die Foils bringen dich eher oder überhaupt in gleiten
> 
> wenn Du damit Probleme hast,obenrum kosten Sie aber Speed.


Und auch richtig Sprit!


----------



## trawar (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wie schnell fahren eure Angelboote?*

Ja ich komme ins Gleiten aber dafür muss ich mich auf die Vorderebank setzen. Wenn ich hinten sitze komme ich nicht ins Gleiten.
Ich dachte halt das ich dann hinten sitzen bleiben kann, bei 8Km/h zeigt das BUG zu den Sternen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wie schnell fahren eure Angelboote?*

Da sind 6 PS halt auch wenig - ob da mit Foils bei so wenig Leistung wirklich was besser wird, würd ich bezweifeln. 

Guck lieber (wenns Boot verträgt) nach 2 - 4 PS mehr Leistung...

Da Du schon bestellt hast:
Auf jeden Fall berichten!!!

Vielleicht irren wir uns ja alle!!!


----------



## trawar (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wie schnell fahren eure Angelboote?*

Ja das Boot verträgt bis 15PS aber da fehlt das Nötige kleingeld für.
Ich werde es einfach ausprobieren, klappt es O.K. und wenn ist es auch nicht schlimm. Ich Angel je mehr als ich rum rase, schließlich habe ich das ja auch zum Angeln gekauft.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wie schnell fahren eure Angelboote?*



trawar schrieb:


> Ich Angel je mehr als ich rum rase, schließlich habe ich das ja auch zum Angeln gekauft.


#6#6#6


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wie schnell fahren eure Angelboote?*



trawar schrieb:


> Ich habe ein 3,2m Schlauchboot mit Aufblasbaremkiel und Aluboden.
> Hintendran hängt ein Johnson 6PS 2Zylinder von Baujahr '75.
> Alleine komme ich auf 21km/h zu zweit habe ich es noch nicht getestet.
> Habe mir aber schon für den Motor Hydrofoils bestellt mal sehen was sich in der Beschleunigung ändern wird.



NIX habe meine alle wieder von den motoren entfernt.in gleitfahrt nur bessere wendigkeit endgeschwindigkeit wird sogar noch gebremst.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wie schnell fahren eure Angelboote?*

ach so fahre zum angeln mit 3 kieler der unbekannter herkunft ist .alleine 50 kmh zu zweit 42 kmh motor TOHATSU 50 PS 2 T direkteinspritzer.


----------



## mlkzander (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wie schnell fahren eure Angelboote?*

foils können ne menge bringen, können gar nichts bringen und können negativ wirken, diese pauschalisierungen bringen aber nie was.........


----------



## ein Angler (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wie schnell fahren eure Angelboote?*

Genau weil man nicht weiß was die Dinger an den Booten bringen bohre ich nicht die Flügel vom Motor an. #d#d


----------



## climber (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wie schnell fahren eure Angelboote?*

Ich habe ein paar an meinen Motor geschraubt. 
Jetzt bleibt die Nase mehr unten, der Verbrauch ist gleich geblieben. 
Das Gleiten war mit 150Ps nicht das Thema.


----------



## fischbär (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wie schnell fahren eure Angelboote?*

Der Verbrauch sollte auch gleich bleiben  - pro Stunde. Aber vmax sinkt halt.


----------



## climber (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wie schnell fahren eure Angelboote?*



fischbär schrieb:


> Der Verbrauch sollte auch gleich bleiben  - pro Stunde. Aber vmax sinkt halt.



Richtig, 2km/h spielen bei 67km/h für mich aber keine Rolle.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wie schnell fahren eure Angelboote?*

ist aber wenig Verlust. Gut getroffen, kann man dann sagen..

Hat da aber trimmen mit dem Motor nicht gereicht, um den Bug schnell wieder runter zu kriegen?


----------



## climber (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wie schnell fahren eure Angelboote?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ist aber wenig Verlust. Gut getroffen, kann man dann sagen..
> 
> Hat da aber trimmen mit dem Motor nicht gereicht, um den Bug schnell wieder runter zu kriegen?



Leider nein, die PH605 ist doch ziemlich hecklastig.
Das Problem haben viele Quicksilver Fahrer.
Der Verado 150Ps ist auch ein ganz schöner Brocken.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wie schnell fahren eure Angelboote?*

stimmt, bringt ja auch paar Kilo nochmal!

Und preiswerter als Trimmklappen sind die Teile allemal - und  wenns funzt, passts!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wie schnell fahren eure Angelboote?*

Hydrofoils lassen das Boot bei geringerer Drehzahl bereits gleiten. Für viele kleine Sportboote  bringen sie Vorteile.  

Das die Endgeschwindigkeit etwas sinkt  stimmt, aber ich fahre die meiste Zeit im mittleren  Drehzahlbereich.


----------



## climber (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wie schnell fahren eure Angelboote?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> stimmt, bringt ja auch paar Kilo nochmal!
> 
> Und preiswerter als Trimmklappen sind die Teile allemal - und  wenns funzt, passts!



Ja, wir sind wirklich zufrieden mit den Teilen.
Es fährt sich um einiges angenehmer, wenn die Nase
etwas mehr nach unten schaut. Vor allem im Hafen,
da die PH doch schnell auf Wind reagiert.
Ist aber bei der Bauform auch kein Wunder.
Sonst aber für uns ein Traumangelboot.


----------



## stroker (9. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wie schnell fahren eure Angelboote?*

Hallo !


87 kmh Wellcraft 233, Gewicht ca. 2100 kg
5,7 V8 Vortec


MfG Michael


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wie schnell fahren eure Angelboote?*

Was für ne Maschine? 

Ist ja schon mal flott..


----------



## stroker (9. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wie schnell fahren eure Angelboote?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Was für ne Maschine?
> 
> Ist ja schon mal flott..



Verg:gessen, nachgereicht.


MfG Michael


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wie schnell fahren eure Angelboote?*

puuuh, da rennt der Sprit aber auch in daumendicken Strahlen durch ;-)))


----------



## stroker (9. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wie schnell fahren eure Angelboote?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> puuuh, da rennt der Sprit aber auch in daumendicken Strahlen durch ;-)))





Warum wusst ich das, das kommt 

Wer D Zug fahren will muss D Zug Zuschlag zahlen#6
Das ist eine Frage der Sichtweise und der Fahrweise.
Du kannst in der Stunde 10 Litr. aber auch 70 Litr, verbrauchen.
Man darf aber auch nicht die zurück gelegte Strecke vergessen.

Von meinen Heimathafen bis ca  20 Meter Tiefe in der Ostsee sind es einige km.
Mit den üblichen Angelbooten Verdränger Diesel  oder 15 PS Außenboarder brauch ich da im Sommer nach der Arbeit nicht mehr los fahren und im Herbst oder Winter schon garnicht.
Die fahren bis dort knapp 3 Std.#d
Von öffters mal den Angelplatz wechseln und die Fische suchen wollen wir erst mal garnicht anfangen.
Selbst am Wochenende 3 Stunden hin 3 Stunden zurück dann weisst Du wie viel Zeit zum Angeln bleibt#q

Ich fahre ca 30-45 min je nach Angelplatz, das erkauf ich mir
mit dem höheren Sprit Verbrauch#6
Da bleibt noch reichlich Zeit zum Angeln !

Wenn ich das auf die Saison hoch rechne ist das garnicht so viel.


MfG Michael


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wie schnell fahren eure Angelboote?*

Kein Thema, das sollte auch keine Kritik sein. Aber ich kenn das ja, was da zusammenkommt an nem Angeltag mit entsprechenden Booten (nur muss ich immer mieten)..

Und nicht nur, das das Spaß macht, wenn man schnell irgendwo ist - wenn Dreckwetter um die Ecke kommt, biste auch schnell(er) wieder weg..

Da kann man dann gerne mal Expresszuschlag zahlen..


----------



## stroker (9. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wie schnell fahren eure Angelboote?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Kein Thema, das sollte auch keine Kritik sein. Aber ich kenn das ja, was da zusammenkommt an nem Angeltag mit entsprechenden Booten (nur muss ich immer mieten)..
> 
> Und nicht nur, das das Spaß macht, wenn man schnell irgendwo ist - wenn Dreckwetter um die Ecke kommt, biste auch schnell(er) wieder weg..
> 
> Da kann man dann gerne mal Expresszuschlag zahlen..




#6#6#6

Genau das waren die Argumente !
Man muss nicht immer alles nach dem Geld bewerten,
ich hab in meinem Leben schon so viel Kohle für Scheiss
wie z.B. Rauchen aus gegeben (seit 3 Jahren nicht mehr)
da kommt es auf die paar Euros nicht mehr drauf an.


MfG Michael


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (9. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wie schnell fahren eure Angelboote?*

Der Verbrauch von Booten wird ja sinnvollerweise auf die zurückgelegte Strecke bezogen, und dann sieht die Wellcraft gar nicht so schlecht aus.

Auch alte Außenborder fahren nicht sparsam bei flotter Fahrt.


----------



## Gast (10. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wie schnell fahren eure Angelboote?*

Ich fahre eine Inter 540, uraltes kleines Kajütboot.
Motorisiert mit 10 PS Mercury 4 Takter.
Alleine im Boot komme ich auf stattliche 13 Km/h |stolz:
Da ich aber auch 5 mal in der Woche mit dem Boot unterwegs bin erfreue ich mich am günstigen Verbrauch von weniger als 1L/Std.


----------



## toddy (1. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wie schnell fahren eure Angelboote?*

Vorher 5,3 m Gfk 60 Ps Mercury 2 tackt = ca 25 l Std High speed 55 kmh.
nun ähnliches  Boot 40 Ps Mercury 4 Tackt =ca 8 l Std High speed    
43 Kmh.
Und erheblich leiser und weniger geruchsbelastung.
Kein Zweitacktöl mehr kaufen.
Bilder vielleicht später|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## 50er-Jäger (2. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wie schnell fahren eure Angelboote?*



toddy schrieb:


> Vorher* 5,3 m Gfk *60 Ps Mercury 2 tackt = ca 25 l Std High speed 55 kmh.
> nun* ähnliches  Boot 40 Ps Mercury 4 Tackt =ca 8 l Std High speed
> 43 Kmh.*
> Und erheblich leiser und weniger geruchsbelastung.
> ...



Verbrauch stelle ich mal völlig ins Reich der Märchen, gerade bei Volldampf...


----------



## .Capricornus. (2. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wie schnell fahren eure Angelboote?*

Hier kann man sich etwas orientieren:

http://www.boat-fuel-economy.com/aussenborder-mercury-verbrauch

VG


----------



## raubangler (2. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wie schnell fahren eure Angelboote?*

Hier wurden ja schon heftige Geschwindigkeiten gemeldet.
Aber wie schnell sind die Boote wirklich bei Wellengang, also in der Realität?

Gibt es da eine Daumenregel, wie gross ein Boot sein muss, um noch bis zu einer bestimmten Wellenhöhe in voller Gleitfahrt bewegt werden zu können?


----------



## Mozartkugel (2. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wie schnell fahren eure Angelboote?*

Kajak mit Pinguin-Antrieb. Gemütlich cruisen bis zu 5 km/h, kurzfristig auch mal 7-8 km/h, ist mir i.d.R. aber zu anstrengend. |supergri


----------



## climber (2. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wie schnell fahren eure Angelboote?*



raubangler schrieb:


> Hier wurden ja schon heftige Geschwindigkeiten gemeldet.
> Aber wie schnell sind die Boote wirklich bei Wellengang, also in der Realität?
> 
> Gibt es da eine Daumenregel, wie gross ein Boot sein muss, um noch bis zu einer bestimmten Wellenhöhe in voller Gleitfahrt bewegt werden zu können?



Pauschal lässt sich das so nicht sagen.
Dafür spielen viel zu viele Faktoren eine Rolle und letztendlich sollte
die Vernunft und Sicherheit über allem stehen. Welle ist nicht gleich Welle. Es ist schon so mancher auf meinem Boot und Richtung 70km/h blass ums Näschen geworden.


----------



## stroker (2. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wie schnell fahren eure Angelboote?*



raubangler schrieb:


> Hier wurden ja schon heftige Geschwindigkeiten gemeldet.
> Aber wie schnell sind die Boote wirklich bei Wellengang, also in der Realität?
> 
> Gibt es da eine Daumenregel, wie gross ein Boot sein muss, um noch bis zu einer bestimmten Wellenhöhe in voller Gleitfahrt bewegt werden zu können?




Hallo !

Welche Wellenhöhe 0,5 oder 5 Meter oder mehr ?

MfG


----------



## nobbi1962 (2. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wie schnell fahren eure Angelboote?*

80ig knoten   b liner    100lieter   bei fun fahrt


----------



## raubangler (2. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wie schnell fahren eure Angelboote?*



stroker schrieb:


> Hallo !
> 
> Welche Wellenhöhe 0,5 oder 5 Meter oder mehr ?
> 
> MfG



Bei den Booten hier im Forum sollten 0,5m Welle wohl schon das Ende im Gelände sein.

Das sind 1m Unterschied von oben nach unten.
Bei der kurzen Wellenamplitude in der Ostsee muss das Boot somit bei voller Gleitfahrt noch über 1m Tiefgang haben, damit die Schraube im Wasser bleibt.

Oder sehe ich hier was verkehrt?


----------



## nobbi1962 (2. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wie schnell fahren eure Angelboote?*

ententeich ist besser .............auch für den rücken..............


----------



## drehteufel (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wie schnell fahren eure Angelboote?*

Boot: Anka
Motor: Torqeedo Travel 1003 CL
Höchstgeschwindigkeit: 9,8km/h

Nicht lachen, mit meinem 55er Minn Kota waren nur rund 5,5km/h drin. Von daher bin ich zufrieden.

PS: Verbrenner sind nicht erlaubt.


----------



## phirania (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wie schnell fahren eure Angelboote?*

Und wie hell ist eure Beleuchtung am Boot..?


----------



## 50er-Jäger (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wie schnell fahren eure Angelboote?*



.Capricornus. schrieb:


> Hier kann man sich etwas orientieren:
> 
> http://www.boat-fuel-economy.com/aussenborder-mercury-verbrauch
> 
> VG



Sag ich ja, Wunschvorstellung, die 8 liter sind in deinem Link erreicht, wenn der Motor gerade anfängt richtig Stoff zu machen...


----------



## raubangler (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wie schnell fahren eure Angelboote?*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> ententeich ist besser .............auch für den rücken..............



So hatte ich das bisher auch gesehen.

Man sieht ja häufig Gleiter, die in den Wellen rumeiern, um wieder in den Hafen zu kommen.
Wo da der Sicherheitsgewinn von großen Motoren und diesen Rumpfformen sein soll, konnte mir bisher noch niemand erklären.


----------



## stroker (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wie schnell fahren eure Angelboote?*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> 80ig knoten   b liner    100lieter   bei fun fahrt




Hallo !


Ist den schon der 1 April ? |kopfkrat
Dein Boot läuft also 80'ig knoten , 148 kmh ??? #6


MfG Michael


----------



## stroker (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wie schnell fahren eure Angelboote?*



raubangler schrieb:


> So hatte ich das bisher auch gesehen.
> 
> Man sieht ja häufig Gleiter, die in den Wellen rumeiern, um wieder in den Hafen zu kommen.
> Wo da der Sicherheitsgewinn von großen Motoren und diesen Rumpfformen sein soll, konnte mir bisher noch niemand erklären.



Hallo !

Sicherhaitsgewinn |kopfkrat
Der Vorteil von einem Gleiter ist ''du erkaufst Dir Zeit''
die man in der Regel länger angeln kann.
Man kann sich auch mal schnell verkrümeln
wenn es mal unerwartet dicke kommt.

MfG Michael


----------



## climber (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wie schnell fahren eure Angelboote?*



raubangler schrieb:


> So hatte ich das bisher auch gesehen.
> 
> Man sieht ja häufig Gleiter, die in den Wellen rumeiern, um wieder in den Hafen zu kommen.
> Wo da der Sicherheitsgewinn von großen Motoren und diesen Rumpfformen sein soll, konnte mir bisher noch niemand erklären.



Zeit und rumeiern muss man nicht unbedingt.


----------



## maxum (6. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wie schnell fahren eure Angelboote?*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> 80ig knoten   b liner    100lieter   bei fun fahrt



Hallo,

nenn mal bitte Boot,Motor max.Drehzahl und Propeller und wenn Du

noch hast die Getriebeübersetzung, dann kann man das sogar mit 

Schlupf berechnen.


----------



## nobbi1962 (6. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wie schnell fahren eure Angelboote?*



maxum schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> nenn mal bitte Boot,Motor max.Drehzahl und Propeller und wenn Du
> 
> ...



sorry   -  waren km/h ..man kann sich ja auch mal vertütteln;-))

ist schon büschen her aber Edelstahlpropeller  die Steigung weiß ich nicht merr so genau.

Drehzahl .....unter 6000.
hab aber noch video von fun-fahrt.  nachem Angeln.

https://youtu.be/ASCYCXKTfJ0

https://youtu.be/bhalr7Mx84U


----------



## prinz1 (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wie schnell fahren eure Angelboote?*

Hallo!

Nobbi : Video nicht verfügbar??????
Schade, hätte gern was gesehen!

der prinz


----------



## stroker (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wie schnell fahren eure Angelboote?*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> sorry   -  waren km/h ..man kann sich ja auch mal vertütteln;-))
> 
> ist schon büschen her aber Edelstahlpropeller  die Steigung weiß ich nicht merr so genau.
> 
> ...




Hallo !

Ok, das glaub ich.

MfG


----------



## nobbi1962 (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wie schnell fahren eure Angelboote?*



prinz1 schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Nobbi : Video nicht verfügbar??????
> Schade, hätte gern was gesehen!
> ...



moin prinz, na ein glück , schäm mich;-))

geht er jetzt und wenn ja ---ab geht die wilde fahrt#h

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bhalr7Mx84U&feature=youtu.be

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ASCYCXKTfJ0&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Hering 58 (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wie schnell fahren eure Angelboote?*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> moin prinz, na ein glück , schäm mich;-))
> 
> geht er jetzt und wenn ja ---ab geht die wilde fahrt#h
> 
> ...



Nobbi ist das dein Boot #6


----------



## sir_knut (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wie schnell fahren eure Angelboote?*

Orka 470 mit 40PS yamaha

ca. 50km/h

Mit 24V Motorguide .. 6km/h 

Gruss

Sir_Knut


----------



## Taxidermist (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wie schnell fahren eure Angelboote?*

Mein Boot sieht so aus:
http://images.deutschanzeigen.com/nlarge/angelkahn-holznachen_379293.jpg

Und wenn ich mich richtig ins Zeug lege, dann schaffe ich etwa 7 Km/h!

Für Interessierte, ich glaube aber nicht das es einen der PS-Protze hier interessiert?
Hier ein Video über dessen Entstehung:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pZ28-P3cAr4

Nach nun 30 Jahren ist dieses Jahr ein Neues fällig, im Frühjahr werde ich den Auftrag dafür erteilen.

http://www.bootsbau-kircher.de/

Jürgen


----------



## trawar (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wie schnell fahren eure Angelboote?*

Habe letzte Woche einen schönen 6Ps 2Takter Mercury AB gekauft und würde zu gerne ans Wasser, ich meine das bietet sich gerade an da Holland unter geht aber habe zu viel angst vor dem ganzen Treibholz.
Möchte nicht das Gummiboot oder den Motor versenken.:c:c:c


----------



## jkc (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wie schnell fahren eure Angelboote?*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Mein Boot sieht so aus...



Geiles Teil #6


----------



## Taxidermist (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wie schnell fahren eure Angelboote?*



jkc schrieb:


> Geiles Teil #6



Jo, danke finde ich auch!
Ich habe auch lange überlegt, auf Alu oder GFK umzusteigen, zumal es vom Preis her, zumindest bei GFK, keinen großen Unterschied macht?
Für meine Erfordernisse ist es aber perfekt.
Gerade für den Rhein und seine Nebengewässer, also Altarme und Baggerseen gibt es nichts besseres.
Das Boot liegt wie ein Brett aufm Wasser, bedingt durch das Material fast lautlos, da darf dann auch mal das Feuerzeug runterfallen, ohne durch Geschepper, für eine Stunde Beisspause zu sorgen!
Ebenso ein Vorteil, dass Boot liegt ganzjährig im Wasser, außer ausschöpfen was Usus ist, jederzeit bereit fürn Einsatz.
Zum Klauen eigentlich zu schwer, wiegt etwa 350kg mit Wasser voll gesogen, ist also schwer ab transportierbar.
Einziger Nachteil, man sollte sich im Frühjahr die Mühe machen, dass Boot einmal komplett mit Holzschutz zu streichen, ansonsten kostet es Lebensdauer.
Kostet etwa 60€ diese Brühe.
Habe aber jetzt eine Quelle für die Ingredienzien, um diese "braune Soße" selbst zu mischen, was die Kosten fast halbiert!

Jürgen


----------



## zokker (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wie schnell fahren eure Angelboote?*

Das sind die besten Boote überhaupt. Hatte in Schweden mal was vergleichbares. Kippstabiler geht es nicht mehr und die lassen sich auch recht zügig rudern.


----------



## t-rex600 (17. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wie schnell fahren eure Angelboote?*

Hallo,
was ist bisher bei mir passiert:
Ich habe mein Gas-Gestänge geändert, denn vorher wurde der Vergaser nicht ganz geöffnet.
Jetzt komme ich auf eine Geschwindigkeit von ca. 20 kmh wenn ich allein im Boot bin und Gewichtsverteilung.
Drehzahl ca. 5500-5700 
Ca, 12-15 kmh zu zweit, je nachdem wie schwer der zweite Mann ist.
Da ich immer alles im Boot habe, etliche Köderboxen mit Bleie, Extra Bleie, Werkzeugkiste, Ersatz-Propeller, zwei Angelschirme...u.v.m, müsste ich mal aussotieren damit es leichter wird, so sollte noch was gehen.
Hier mal paar Bilder vom Boot!
Gruß Stefan


----------



## Angorafrosch (23. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wie schnell fahren eure Angelboote?*

Hat auch jemand Erfahrungen mit Schlauchboot + E Motor? Ich kaufe demnächst ein 2,6m Kolibri und will es mit nem etwa 80 lbs- Motor "befeuern".
Würde mich interessieren was da so geht.


----------



## 50er-Jäger (23. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wie schnell fahren eure Angelboote?*



Angorafrosch schrieb:


> Hat auch jemand Erfahrungen mit Schlauchboot + E Motor? Ich kaufe demnächst ein 2,6m Kolibri und will es mit nem etwa 80 lbs- Motor "befeuern".
> Würde mich interessieren was da so geht.



auf jedenfall im Innenraum nicht mehr viel von deinem Boot, nachdem du die Batterie/Batterien untergebracht hast...#6


----------



## maxum (23. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wie schnell fahren eure Angelboote?*

Hallo,

@Froschi was soll denn Dein Schlauchboot können , also wo und 

wofür  willst Du es denn einsetzen ? E-Motor und Schlauchboot ist 

oftmals eine sagen wir mal undankbare Angelegenheit. Das 

kommt von der eigentlichen Bootsform, eine Plane die sich 

festsaugt und wir alle freuen uns darüber das so ein Schlauchi 

nicht wackelt ist ok aber es rudert sich auch nur bescheiden.

Ein Vergleichbar langes,großen Boot mit einem festen Körper

kann trotz mehr Gewicht viel besser zu Rudern seien da es 

weniger Wiederstand im Wasser erzeugt ergo mit weniger 

Leistung (minimal) schneller ist.Heißt für Dich eine Rakete wird 

Dein Boot nicht.Mit E-Motor würde ich nur auf kleinen 

Windgeschützen Seen rumfahren,  denn wenn Batterie alle dann 

alle.


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (23. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wie schnell fahren eure Angelboote?*



t-rex600 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Jetzt komme ich auf eine Geschwindigkeit von ca. 20 kmh wenn ich allein im Boot bin und Gewichtsverteilung.
> Drehzahl ca. 5500-5700
> Ca, 12-15 kmh zu zweit, je nachdem wie schwer der zweite Mann ist.



Nettes Boot - da drehst du natürlich schon ziemlich hoch... nicht persönlich gemeint - wg dieser Daten sage ich allgemein, dass man bei der Auswahl des Motors darauf achten sollte, dass es bei 3500 Umdrehungen bei der typischen Zuladung gleitet. Bei meinem Boot kann ich bei 3500 Umdrehungen ca. 2.5 - fast 3h mit einem 25l Tank fahren, ich kann bei Vollgas aber auch unter einer Stunde leer machen... wenn man auf einem See nur ein paar Meter fährt, fällt das sicher nicht so ins Gewicht, wenn man über einen Tag Strecke macht, dann schon...


----------



## t-rex600 (24. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wie schnell fahren eure Angelboote?*

Ja da gebe ich die Recht mit der Drehzahl!
Wenn ich meinen Führerschein habe kommt auch ein 25-30 PS Motor drann.
Solange muss ich noch trickxen.


----------



## Angorafrosch (27. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wie schnell fahren eure Angelboote?*

Hallo @Maxum:



maxum schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> @Froschi was soll denn Dein Schlauchboot können , also wo und
> wofür  willst Du es denn einsetzen ?
> ...


----------



## JDE (6. April 2018)

*AW: Wie schnell fahren eure Angelboote?*

Moin zusammen. #h

Als frischgebackener Eigner einer 13-Fuß-Motor-Yacht möchte ich mich nun auch im Forum verewigen.

Mein "kleiner Stinker" (DDR-AnKa mit *4,20 m Länge*) kommt mit seinem *4PS-2T-Motor* von Suzuki (gemessen) auf

a) max. *13 km/h, wenn ich am Heck sitze* 
- bei hoch aufragendem Bug und einem unguten Gefühl im Bauch

b) max. *18 km/h, wenn ich* (mit um 2m verlängerter Pinne) *auf der Mittelbank sitze*
- bei leicht erhobenem Bug und super Fahrgefühl

Zu Tests mit einem oder zwei Mitfahren kam ich leider noch nicht.
Ich mag meine Boots-Motor-Kombi. :l
Gruß #h

Tobias


----------



## t-rex600 (6. April 2018)

*AW: Wie schnell fahren eure Angelboote?*

Hallo Tobias,
Mein Glückwunsch zu deinem neuen Boot!
Viel Spaß und dicke Fische wünsche ich Dir!
Für einen kleinen 4 PS Motor bist Du doch recht ordentlich unterwegs....#6
Gruß Stefan


----------



## TrevorMcCox (16. April 2018)

*AW: Wie schnell fahren eure Angelboote?*

Hallo,

wir fahren ein 3,30m Schlauchboot mit einem 8PS 2T von Suzuki. Lt. GPS konnten wir eine Geschwindkeit von 11 km/h erreichen. Ich wiege 100kg und der Kollege ca. 130kg. Das SB wiegt 65kg. Sollten wir nicht eigentlich schneller unterwegs sein mit 8PS? Kann man also davon ausgehen, dass der Motor nicht richtig läuft?


----------



## 50er-Jäger (16. April 2018)

*AW: Wie schnell fahren eure Angelboote?*



TrevorMcCox schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wir fahren ein 3,30m Schlauchboot mit einem 8PS 2T von Suzuki. Lt. GPS konnten wir eine Geschwindkeit von 11 km/h erreichen. *Ich wiege 100kg* und *der Kollege ca. 130kg.* Das SB wiegt 65kg. Sollten wir nicht eigentlich schneller unterwegs sein mit 8PS? Kann man also davon ausgehen, dass der Motor nicht richtig läuft?



Ich würde schwer davon ausgehen mit Kram vielleicht noch dazu, dass dies bereits die Zuladung eures Bootes übersteigt, da kann der Motor machen was er will...


----------



## TrevorMcCox (16. April 2018)

*AW: Wie schnell fahren eure Angelboote?*



50er-Jäger schrieb:


> Ich würde schwer davon ausgehen mit Kram vielleicht noch dazu, dass dies bereits die Zuladung eures Bootes übersteigt, da kann der Motor machen was er will...



Es handelt sich um ein Zeepter Big Catch 330 mit 630kg max. Zuladung. Würde mich wundern, wenn diese bereits überschritten wären.


----------



## 50er-Jäger (16. April 2018)

*AW: Wie schnell fahren eure Angelboote?*

Und welche Motorisierung lässt es zu?8Ps ist ja nun kein Motor um Rennen zu gewinnen, auch nicht an nem 30er Schlauchi....


----------



## TrevorMcCox (16. April 2018)

*AW: Wie schnell fahren eure Angelboote?*

Max. 15 KW. Ich erwarte damit kein Rennen zu gewinnen, aber das doppelte müsste doch drin sein oder liegt es an der Gewichtsverteilung und Trim des Motors?


----------



## Gast (16. April 2018)

*AW: Wie schnell fahren eure Angelboote?*

Mit einem Zodiac Zoom 340 habe ich alleine (95 KG) mit 5 PS Gleitfahrt erreicht.
Mit meinem Sohn ( 40 KG ) nur noch wenn wer Richtung Bug gewandert ist.
Ein wenig mehr Zuladung im Boot und Gleitfahrt war nicht mehr möglich.
Mit einem 9,9 PS Motor klappte das trotz 50 KG Zuladung noch.
Gerade im unteren Bereich macht das ein oder andere PS viel aus.
Aber eben genau so das ein oder andere Kilo zuviel sich direkt bemerkbar.
ich könnte dir noch zig Beispiele nennen, ich bin schon einige Schlauchboote mit den verschiedesten Motorisierungen gefahren.


----------



## fischbär (16. April 2018)

*AW: Wie schnell fahren eure Angelboote?*

Klingt als wäre das Boot zu schwer zum aufgleiten. Evtl. Bringt andere Propellersteigung etwas, vermutlich aber nicht.


----------



## trawar (16. April 2018)

*AW: Wie schnell fahren eure Angelboote?*

Ich komme mit meinem Chinaböller 3.2m und aufblasbarem Kiel mit 2 personen a 110Kg und gerödel mit 8Ps auf ca. 23Km/h. Du solltest mal die Komoression von dem Motor messen, es kommt auch auf die Gewichtsverteilung.
Wie sieht dein Kiel aus kenne das Boot nicht, Holzboden oder Hochdruck?


----------



## fischbär (16. April 2018)

*AW: Wie schnell fahren eure Angelboote?*

Leistung und Geschwindigkeit sind nicht linear abhängig! Wenn Du auch nur 20 kg über der Grenze des Aufgleitens bist, kommst Du nicht über die Rumpfgeschwindigkeit hinaus. Das gleiche gilt für die Leistung. Beispiel: 15 PS an meinem RIB (zugegeben mit extrem steilen Prop) 4 Leute im Boot: kein Aufgleiten, ca. 12 km/h. 2 Leute im Boot, gleitet, locker über 30 km/h.


----------



## lazy (22. April 2018)

*AW: Wie schnell fahren eure Angelboote?*

Moin moin,

ich habe mein altes Terhi Sunny mit 5 PS Honda gegen ein neues Terhi 400 (120 Kg) mit 15 PS Suzuki getauscht. Was für ein Unterschied |bigeyes
Das neue läuft GPS gemessen mit mir (110 Kg) ohne Gerödel 39 km/h, zu zweit mit Angelkollege (100 kg) immer noch 35 km/h.

Beim Kauf dachte ich, es wäre ein Propeller mit falscher Steigung am Motor, aber ich denke der ist genau richtig :vik:


----------



## TeeHawk (27. April 2018)

*AW: Wie schnell fahren eure Angelboote?*

DRP Jack pott 3,75, 15 PS Suzuki DF15AL
http://drp.dk/joller/jack-pott-375-detail
https://marine.suzuki.de/produkte/aussenbordmotor/show/df15a-lean-burn.html

30 km/h

Smartliner Fisher 21, 100 PS Honda BF 100 LRTU
http://www.smartlinerboat.com/bateau/fisher-21/
http://www.honda.de/marine/products/80-100hp/specifications.html#bf100lrtu

50 km/h


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (27. April 2018)

*AW: Wie schnell fahren eure Angelboote?*

Der Trend geht zum Zweitboot.... #6



TeeHawk schrieb:


> DRP Jack pott 3,75, 15 PS Suzuki DF15AL
> http://drp.dk/joller/jack-pott-375-detail
> https://marine.suzuki.de/produkte/aussenbordmotor/show/df15a-lean-burn.html
> 
> ...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (27. April 2018)

*AW: Wie schnell fahren eure Angelboote?*



TeeHawk schrieb:


> DRP Jack pott 3,75, 15 PS Suzuki DF15AL
> http://drp.dk/joller/jack-pott-375-detail
> https://marine.suzuki.de/produkte/aussenbordmotor/show/df15a-lean-burn.html
> 
> ...



Hast du das Smartliner in Stralsund liegen? Habe dort die Tage eins liegen sehen und noch mit meiner Frau darüber gesprochen.


----------



## TeeHawk (27. April 2018)

*AW: Wie schnell fahren eure Angelboote?*

Nein, steht in der Halle bei Lingrön in Barth und wird bei Bedarf geslippt.

Werden aber immer mehr Smartliner, die so unterwegs sind. Gehen bei Lingrön weg, wie warme Semmeln. Zeitweise konnte er kein Lieferdatum nennen!

Mit dem Smartliner kommst Du in RDG nicht unter der Passbrücke durch, wenn Du in die Recknitz willst. Daher das günstigste, robusteste, leichteste, kleine Zweitboot, das ich kenne: Die Jack-Pott! Wenn Du alles von den günstigsten Anbietern nimmst, bleibst du inkl. Trailer unter 5.000!


----------



## t-rex600 (6. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wie schnell fahren eure Angelboote?*

Jippi....habe meinen Boots-Führerschein bestanden!
Jetzt hängen 40 PS Suzuki 2 Takt hinten drann.
Schneller wie 40 Km/h konnte ich aber noch nicht fahren, obwohl noch reichlich Power im Gashebel war.
Ab 40 Km/h kippte mir das Boot zur Seite weg, mal nach links, mal rechts.
Muss also die Trimmung, Gewichtsverteilung noch anpassen.
Mal sehen ob es klappt!

Gruß Stefan


----------



## ragbar (10. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wie schnell fahren eure Angelboote?*

Chinewalking-da machste nix.
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chinewalking


----------



## t-rex600 (10. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wie schnell fahren eure Angelboote?*

oh...das kannte ich noch nicht!
Dachte mir aber schon das mein Boot nicht für größere Geschwindigkeiten ausgelegt ist.
Wobei mir die 40 km/h durchaus reichen würden.
Den 40 PS habe ich mir auch nur gekauft damit der Motor nicht immer im hohen Drehzahlbereich ist, also leiser läuft.
Und das klappt super!


----------



## trawar (10. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wie schnell fahren eure Angelboote?*

Aber so ein 2Takter mag es nicht immer im unteren Drehzahlbereich bewegt zu werden.


----------



## 50er-Jäger (10. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wie schnell fahren eure Angelboote?*



trawar schrieb:


> Aber so ein 2Takter mag es nicht immer im unteren Drehzahlbereich bewegt zu werden.



Schleppen mögen die größeren nicht, aber wenn du normale Marschgeschwindigkeit und Gleitfahrt machst sind die top, wenig Verbrauch dann trotzdem und haltbar...


----------



## t-rex600 (10. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wie schnell fahren eure Angelboote?*

ja dass passt für mich, denn schleppen ist nicht so mein Ding.


----------



## GÖ-J-575 (10. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wie schnell fahren eure Angelboote?*

Glückwunsch zum Schein .
 Schneller sollte möglich sein.


Wenn es das Boot hergibt .



Ralf


----------



## Magnus1987 (7. Februar 2019)

yacaré schrieb:


> *AW: Wie schnell fahren eure Angelboote?*
> 
> Mein 5 m GOMAR-Aluboot, 50er Tohatsu, Leergewicht ca. 500 kg (jaja, der Runpf ist aus 4 mm, das Deck aus 5 mm Alu geschweißt) 2-3  Personen, Ausrüstung (Batterie, Tank, Anker etc.) etwas Spinn-Gerödel, runde 50 km/h.
> Tatsache ist, nach meiner Erfahrung, 25-30 PS und ein leichteres Boot reichen in den meisten Fällen, selbst für die küstennahe Angelei in der Ostsee, locker aus...
> Mehr geht natürlich immer ;-) - ob es Sinn macht, muss jeder selbst beurteilen... Mehr PS -> größeres Boot -> mehr Masse -> mehr Spritverbrauch beim Fahren und Ziehen, ggf. stärkeres Zugfahrzeug... Bei mir kommt ein Angelkayak (13', PS >1, ca. 4-5 kmh Marschgeschwindigkeit) immer öfter zum Einsatz... ;-)


Moinsen sag mal bist du zufrieden mit dem Boot? Überlege auch gerade mir,ein gomar Boot zu kaufen...


----------



## Pokolyt (7. Februar 2019)

Plaue 601.
Länge 4,70m
Breite 1,70m
Gewicht 180kg leer
Motor 15PS 4 Takter
2 Personen 30km/h


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (8. Februar 2019)

Ist mit 50 PS TLDI Tohatsu motorisiert kommt so auf 46 kmh mit 2 Personen auf 42 kmh bei 17 l Vollgas die stunde......


----------

